# [SOLVED] Apple TV question



## KHANNNN (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering something about the apple tv. Could I set this up in my house, but then unplug it, and bring it to my beachhouse when needed? i dont want to buy 2, so i was wondering if this would work.
thx


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Apple TV question*

Hi this what you mean New Apple TV Software Turns iOS Device Into a Portable Remote Control for Your Music | Billboard


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Apple TV question*



KHANNNN said:


> Hi, I was wondering something about the apple tv. Could I set this up in my house, but then unplug it, and bring it to my beachhouse when needed? i dont want to buy 2, so i was wondering if this would work.
> thx



Yes you can. You would just connect it to the WiFi at your beach house and it would just work. I take mine on vacation/travel with me all the time.


----------



## KHANNNN (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Apple TV question*

Great! Thanks for the help!


----------

